# Another Way To Lose Your Car



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My wife just sent me this e mail

You walk across the parking lot, unlock your car, and get inside then start the engine and shift into reverse and you look into the rearview mirror to back out of your parking space and you notice a piece of paper to the middle of your rear window. So, you shift into Park, unlock your doors and get out of your car to remove that piece of paper (or whatever it is) that is obstructing your view. When you reach the back of your car, the carjackers appear out of no where, jump in your car and take off! Your engine was running and they practically mow you down as they speed off in your car. And guess what ladies? I bet your purse is still in the car.

Just drive away and remove the paper later You lose your car and your purse has all your ID and they also now have the keys to your house.

Be aware of this new scheme!

Reprinted from
Lt Tony Bartolome
Bereau of investigations
Florida Highway Patrol
Orlando FL


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Great tip and heads up. We need to stay one step ahead of those B******s.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Another reason I am glad my company moved me to Idaho 10 years ago. This issue is not really an issue here.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

What won't they think of next? LikeCamper Andy, sure glad we live in a rural area where such is not an issue yet. That said, things are getting worse eveyday everywhere. Keep up your guard!

Dallas


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

They do get creative, don't they!









Let's all be careful out there!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Web Hoaxes - Paper on Windshield


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

So I guess we don't all need to move to Idaho after all.









Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

camping479 said:


> So I guess we don't all need to move to Idaho after all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm - let me see --- currently

*Sun Valley Idaho -- 19 degrees

San Antonio TX -- 74 degrees*

Nope -- think I will stay here and just eat their potatoes...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I was 99% sure as I was typing it someone would say it was a hoax







but figured what the hey, can t hurt









John


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

It's just a matter of time before someone reads about the hoax on the internet and explains it to a car-jacker (I won't give them credit for having enough intelligence to read it themselves). They'll then think its worth trying and go do it.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Lets face it -- when they want your car they just walk up to it -- even with the doors locked and windows up -- and stick a gun up to the window and tell you to get out --

if you dont they just shoot you through the window and take the car...

pretty simple....

----

near the border towns we have allot of smash and grabs... while you are sitting in traffic and can't move someone will run up to the passenger side of the car ... smash the window -- and grab whatever is in the passenger seat and then run ...


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Great idea, giving the creeps new ideas on law-breaking.

When I lived in Baton Rouge, just after the OKC bombing but before 9/11, the local news sent a crew out to the Mississippi River levee, showing in detail where a terrorist would need to place a bomb and how big in order to divert the river to the east, destroying Baton Rouge and every community, refinery and chemical plant all the way to New Orleans. Not to mention permanantly altering the flow of the river.

I was appalled enough to call the station. What an idiot.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I heard that one before John
But if they want it they'll take it.

Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Lets face it -- when they want your car they just walk up to it -- even with the doors locked and windows up -- and stick a gun up to the window and tell you to get out --
> 
> if you dont they just shoot you through the window and take the car...
> 
> ...


You should see the look on their face when they see a red dot on their chest









Had three try to jack me one morning while riding to the train at 6:00 am, right outside of Penn Station.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Everybody in Kentucky is armed.
We don't have carjackings.
We do, however....have alot of gunfights.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I live in Marietta, Georgia. The next town over is Kennesaw, Georgia. In Kennesaw it is the law that every adult member of a household is to own and know how to use a firearm. Kennesaw is a pretty good sized town and they don't have burgleries as much as we do. Hmmm...

Reverie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Reverie sounds like a smart town









Don


----------

